# Something I have to share-coincidence or something serious?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Yesterday, March 26, 192 years ago, one of the greatest talents music has ever known, Ludwig van Beethoven, passed away at age 56; even Mozart, watching Beethoven play piano at the age of 16, noticed tha talent and said to "keep an eye" on the young lad.
Beethoven is one person in western history I admire, and is one of my favorite composers. Beethoven passed away during a thunderstorm; and yet, in a course of some days, here in Jerusalem we had quite a thunderstorm during the nights; is it a sign, an omen, or nothing special? Tell me what you think!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

He is my favorite composer his symphonies and concertos are top notch and the string quartets have not been beaten IMO.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Beethoven was rad even on sunny days. :tiphat:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Evocative as it is, that story may or may not be true.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Yesterday, March 26, 192 years ago, one of the greatest talents music has ever known, Ludwig van Beethoven, passed away at age 56; even Mozart, watching Beethoven play piano at the age of 16, noticed tha talent and said to "keep an eye" on the young lad.
> Beethoven is one person in western history I admire, and is one of my favorite composers. Beethoven passed away during a thunderstorm; and yet, in a course of some days, here in Jerusalem we had quite a thunderstorm during the nights; is it a sign, an omen, or nothing special? Tell me what you think!


Aaaiiieee!! 'tis surely an omen! I think Beethoven appeared as a flock of robins last week, as a portent.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

millionrainbows said:


> Aaaiiieee!! 'tis surely an omen! I think Beethoven appeared as a flock of robins last week, as a portent.


It foretells a massive rocky meteor heading our way it will be a mass extinction...we are doomed I say we are dooomed...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It foretells...it foretells...eight new Beethoven symphony cycles in the next year, two new and six from back catalogs. None that anybody really needs, of course.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

KenOC said:


> None that anybody really needs, of course.


When was the last Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Mahler or Sibelius symphony cycle that anyone really needs?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Aaaiiieee!! 'tis surely an omen! I think Beethoven appeared as a flock of robins last week, as a portent.


It foretells that a Pope will resign, the US will elect a sociopath as president and a major orchestra will appoint a woman as music director.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Coincidences are interesting, and I find this one a bit loose in its connections, but I don't live my life believing they are anything special, but am open to the idea that there might be more to them than meets the eye.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> ...Beethoven is one person in western history I admire, and is one of my favorite composers. Beethoven passed away during a thunderstorm; and yet, in a course of some days, here in Jerusalem we had quite a thunderstorm during the nights; is it a sign, an omen, or nothing special? Tell me what you think!


Here's what I think. I think it's time for a Billie Holiday song:






And, when she's singing:

When he went away
The blues walked in and met me

she just may be referring to Beethoven!

Coincidence? I don't believe in coincidence. Everything is omens and fate … except my breakfast, which is ham and eggs.

Ah, Billie. About the only thing that can compete with Ludwig during stormy weather.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey, I've just realised I'm a man. So was Beethoven. What a coincidence! Right I'm off to write a symphony. I've got the first 4 notes........


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Becca said:


> When was the last Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Mahler or Sibelius symphony cycle that anyone really needs?


Three relevant recent cycles IMO:


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Merl said:


> Hey, I've just realised I'm a man. So was Beethoven. What a coincidence! Right I'm off to write a symphony. I've got the first 4 notes........


Is it already your 5th symphony?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Becca said:


> When was the last Beethoven, Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Mahler or Sibelius symphony cycle that anyone really needs?


Where do I begin?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Becca said:


> It foretells that a Pope will resign, the US will elect a sociopath as president and a major orchestra will appoint a woman as music director.


Or a major orchestra will appoint a sociopath and the US will elect a female president.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Originally Posted by Becca:
It foretells that a Pope will resign, the US will elect a sociopath as president and a major orchestra will appoint a woman as music director.



Oldhoosierdude said:


> Or a major orchestra will appoint a sociopath and the US will elect a female president.


Or the US President will resign and the Pope will be a sociopathic woman.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Can I _*please*_ get some more serious comments?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Yesterday, March 26, 192 years ago, one of the greatest talents music has ever known, Ludwig van Beethoven, passed away at age 56; even Mozart, watching Beethoven play piano at the age of 16, noticed tha talent and said to "keep an eye" on the young lad.
> Beethoven is one person in western history I admire, and is one of my favorite composers. Beethoven passed away during a thunderstorm; and yet, in a course of some days, here in Jerusalem we had quite a thunderstorm during the nights; is it a sign, an omen, or nothing special? Tell me what you think!


You'll be fine, it's nothing.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Yesterday, March 26, 192 years ago, one of the greatest talents music has ever known, Ludwig van Beethoven, passed away at age 56 . . . Beethoven passed away during a thunderstorm; and yet, in a course of some days, here in Jerusalem we had quite a thunderstorm during the nights; is it a sign, an omen, or nothing special? Tell me what you think!


I think it's your subconscious connecting you with something greater than yourself, and I think it's beautiful.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Becca said:


> It foretells that a Pope will resign, the US will elect a sociopath as president *and a major orchestra will appoint a woman as music director*.


Now you're just exaggerating. It all sounds like 'Cultural Marxism' to me.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Can I _*please*_ get some more serious comments?


Only if you pose a serious question.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> I think it's your subconscious connecting you with something greater than yourself, and I think it's beautiful.


Really? Thanks you very much!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Can I _*please*_ get some more serious comments?


I believe that they are appropriate to the OP. Now if you could show that _*nowhere*_ on earth was experiencing a thunderstorm that night, then I might consider it ever so slightly more significant.


----------

